# Diagrama de coneccion de las bobinas de una soldadora Cemont sv 400



## ameuris (Sep 8, 2012)

Hola, necesito colaboracion del foro en lo siguiente: el diagrama de coneccion de las bobinas de una soldadora cem(cemont) sv 400, al conmutador, para su servicio a 220 [v]. mi duda es respecto a la insatalacion en serie o paralelo de la bobina central. la soldadora genera arco de cc y su regulacio es de 60[A] hasta 400[A], mediante manivela y es posible de usar(la soldadora) en 380[v], por lo tanto posee tres bobinas, cuya salida es rectificada mediante diodos
esperando ayuda
salud y libertad para todos!


----------



## tuchoeste (Sep 8, 2012)

hola ameuris la conexion es estrella triangulo  estrella 380 vs y triangulo 220 vs siempre trifasica


----------



## ameuris (Sep 8, 2012)

gracias por tu respuesta, lo entiendo asi: para 220v es en estrella?

Hola, disculpa,quise decir en 220v es delta, me podrias describir la coneccion delta de las tres bobinas?
desde ya gracias


----------



## tuchoeste (Sep 9, 2012)

hola la conexion para estrella seria el principio de una con el final dela otra esa es una entrada  y se repite por tres  mañana busco el esquema y te lo paso  .a lo mejor me expreso mal lo vas enteder mejor con el circuito  saludos


----------



## morta (Sep 21, 2012)

Me imagino que si la soldadora es trifasica, solo la podes conectar en estrella formando un neutro donde se unen las tres bobinas para tener un neutro virtual que te queden a  220v cada fase.

Pero en 220v monofasica no te va a servir.


----------



## tuchoeste (Sep 24, 2012)

hola no te consteste antes porque esteva de viaje si te sirve te paso los planos


----------



## ameuris (Oct 3, 2012)

gracias a todos por su ayuda!


----------



## manesca1978 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hola a todos mi nombre es manuel escobar y soy de piura - paita - peru, estoy muy interesado en estos temas de la electyricidad y la soldadura me gustaria aprender mas sobre estos temas, les agradeceria que me ayudaran e intercambiar ideas con uds.

Me gustaria saber que cuchilla termica y de cuantyo amperaje debo ponerle a una pequeña maquina de soldar que trabaja al 20%.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2013)

En la chapita seguramente diga la corriente máxima en Amperes o la potencia máxima en Watts


----------



## Zetalagarto (Abr 18, 2020)

tuchoeste dijo:


> hola no te consteste antes porque esteva de viaje si te sirve te paso los planos


Hola disculpe no se ve bien el plano de la conexión trifásica me interesa me podría enviar si tienen algo que se vea mejor le agradecería soy nuevo en esto por eso necesito algo que se vea mas claro y específico muchas gracias


----------

